# Shelf life of MAC lipsticks



## Cerydwen (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi,

Does anyone know how long I can expect MAC lipsticks to last before they turn yucky (technical term!). I'm a complete lipstick-a-holic and now have a fair few MACs among my collection - I've just managed to get hold of Flourish and All Mine from the Monogram collection and am absolutely smitten - I'm considering looking for backups, but as it's likely that each one will last quite some time, I don't want to do that if they are likely to go off too soon.

Does anyone have experience of the shelf life on MAC lipsticks expiring?

Thanks!


----------



## MizzTropical (Nov 24, 2009)

I would say it depends on the texture and keeping the cap closed tightly. I've noticed my MAC frost lipsticks get a harder texture and don't apply smoothly after awhile. That's probaly after about a year though?


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 24, 2009)

The "official" shelf-life for a lipstick is a year, but how you store your lippies plays a big part. Storing them in a cool dry place is best, many keep them in the fridge! If you take good care of your lippies they can last you for years. Just remember to stop using them if they start to smell funny or get a funny texture to them. HTH!


----------



## Cerydwen (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for your help


----------

